# General > Classified Marketplace >  For Sale: Condor "Bushslore" Knife.

## Sourdough

This is a New/unused/unscratched knife in 100% original condition. It has a 4 1/2" blade and is 9 1/8" overall. This is as "Basic" as a knife with a handle gets. The finish on the blade is good, but the finish on the handle is crude. Full Tang. 1/8" thick steel. It is a solid knife (Tool) and the handle is solidly attached, but they did not waste time on the finish buffing. However the quality of this sheath is outstanding. Make an offer. Must be 21 years old to buy. Respond by Private Message.     

http://www.condortk.com/productsdetail.php?prodid=60004

----------

